# Let’s share poodle summer styles



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Very handsome!


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Love his new groom!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

It’s all really about practicality and comfort. Bobby gets so hot in the summer and I’m spending a lot of time keeping up with both poodle boys during Joey’s coat change. I do love the new short groom but I do think his legs look awfully skinny.😉 I knew they would but I also know how fast the hair grows back.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Bobby's summer groom is really nice. I think this short clip looks great on him. 

I keep Kukla in a short clip year round because it's so much easier for me to maintain. He's looking a bit shaggy now, but he'll see his groomer on Thursday.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Love it! Easy care, and a cool breeze can get to the skin! Elroy's getting a shortie Friday.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We were in a Miami pattern down to a 40 blade on skin about 3 weeks ago (pick below). Her body is 1/4 inch long now.

We're in a season of needing low maintenance grooming so i'm going short on her for the both of us. 

This photo 3 weeks old:


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie has lightened so much now. She looks just like her daddy.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I took a 7f blade to everywhere on Annie - tail, topknot, and ears included! Except for FFT which I did with a 15 and 30. And random swipes on the legs because she was being wiggly and the 15 and 30 are easier.

She looks odd but it's been so hot already this spring and I've not been well enough to keep up with grooming her topknot and tail. Comfort over beauty every time!

I was feeling guilty for neglecting her and stripped her down without a bath since trying to bath and dry her then groom within 2-3 days was more than I could handle. So it's a super rough cut. I bathed her a few days later and she dried almost instantly in the summer sun, no drying required! I really could stand to go back over her with the 7f again and get rid of the rough patches and random long hair on the back of one ear. .. and the hair between her toes that I missed.... 

Not today. 










I haven't taken any pictures of her standing yet.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Annie looks cozy, FWOP.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie was most unamused that I had taken the cushion off of HER part of the couch to wash the cover.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Oona’s summer haircut was such a change that our instructor didn’t initially recognize her in class last night!


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

All of the puppies look great! Gosh the black looks sooooo soft....
I am not a home groomer but would like Daisy to be cut to 1/2" all over. What blade size is that? You home groomers speak a different language!!!!!
Poodle penalty tax:


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Christine.G said:


> All of the puppies look great! Gosh the black looks sooooo soft....
> I am not a home groomer but would like Daisy to be cut to 1/2" all over. What blade size is that? You home groomers speak a different language!!!!!
> Poodle penalty tax:
> View attachment 492453


She is very velvety! 1/2 inch is still pretty long. I don't know what blade I would suggest (I only have the adjustable 5-in 1 Bravura) but I once clipped Oona to 1/2 inch all over using the 1/2 inch comb over the blade on the middle setting.


----------



## bree94 (11 mo ago)

Christine.G said:


> I am not a home groomer but would like Daisy to be cut to 1/2" all over. What blade size is that? You home groomers speak a different language!!!!!


I'm glad I'm not the only one flabbergasted by all the technical grooming talk. 😅 Even though I'm grooming our new pup Nellie myself, I'm still struggling to understand the jargon. I just groomed Nellie last weekend FFT I think a #10 blade length-ish? Then I put a 1/2" guard on her and did the rest of her body. I'm keeping her a little longer for now, because she's still skinny / puppy gangly. Once she's filled out, I'll definitely be cutting her shorter like these summer clips. Great thread to see the different clips and cute pups!  

EDIT: Pics before / after. And, here is a link to a chart that explains the different Oster blade lengths, how long they are and what they are typically used for. It's been helpful to me! Oster Blade Length Chart --So, I think if you want 1/2" long hair, you'd use a basic blade like #10 with an attachable guard comb that keeps it 1/2" from their body. That's at least what I did this weekend with Nellie! Hard to tell but her hair was over an inch long. *There's my unprofessional 2 cents.


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

bree94 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one flabbergasted by all the technical grooming talk. 😅 Even though I'm grooming our new pup Nellie myself, I'm still struggling to understand the jargon. I just groomed Nellie last weekend FFT I think a #10 blade length-ish? Then I put a 1/2" guard on her and did the rest of her body. I'll post a pic! I'm keeping her a little longer for now, because she's still skinny / puppy gangly. Once she's filled out, I'll definitely be cutting her shorter like these summer clips. Great thread to see the different clips and cute pups!  I'll edit and post a before / after pic.  I need to get a full body side shot.
> View attachment 492455
> View attachment 492454


Cutie pie!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I don’t have great pics but Phoebe is in a pony poodle cut with a bottle brush tail. I shaved her with a 5 last week.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Starla said:


> View attachment 492457
> 
> View attachment 492456
> 
> I don’t have great pics but Phoebe is in a pony poodle cut with a bottle brush tail. I shaved her with a 5 last week.


You're doing great work!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Simon is back in a variation of a Summer Miami/Bikini that I call the Scruff Puppy for the summer. His body was done with a 10, and FFT with a 30. I don't scissor his ears or topknot at all, just try to keep it banded and out of his eyes. I did scissor the foot floofs, though, taking about half off.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> Simon is back in a variation of a Summer Miami/Bikini that I call the Scruff Puppy for the summer. His body was done with a 10, and FFT with a 30. I don't scissor his ears or topknot at all, just try to keep it banded and out of his eyes. I did scissor the foot floofs, though, taking about half off.
> 
> View attachment 492460


Not so scruffy or puppy any more! He looks great.


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> Simon is back in a variation of a Summer Miami/Bikini that I call the Scruff Puppy for the summer. His body was done with a 10, and FFT with a 30. I don't scissor his ears or topknot at all, just try to keep it banded and out of his eyes. I did scissor the foot floofs, though, taking about half off.
> 
> View attachment 492460


so so pretty!!!!


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

Starla said:


> View attachment 492457
> 
> View attachment 492456
> 
> I don’t have great pics but Phoebe is in a pony poodle cut with a bottle brush tail. I shaved her with a 5 last week.


The black 😍😍😍


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Oonapup said:


> Not so scruffy or puppy any more! He looks great.


I call it the Scruff Puppy mainly because of the headpiece. A true Miami would have a scissored topknot with a nice, clean break between the ears and topknot, and a true Bikini would have a scissored topknot with tasseled ears. Instead, Simon looks like he's wearing a mop on his head.  I'm going to try getting some pictures later on, to celebrate his first ever photoshoot here a year ago today.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Christine.G said:


> I am not a home groomer but would like Daisy to be cut to 1/2" all over. What blade size is that?


Along with bree94's info, this photo might help you visualize the length. This chart is illustrating the length of some of the single detachable blades that would be changed out for each different length.









If the groomer is using a single detachable blade clipper, then the #3 blade length is what you're looking for. The blades come in different iterations, like #3 or #3F, but the number identifies the length. 

This is Remo freshly groomed with my 5 in 1 clipper set on the shortest setting and with the 1/4" comb over the blade just so you an compare/visualize the lengths on your pup using the chart above.










(I'm not very talented at grooming but always manage to get less hair, so, yay!)


----------



## Joolz (Oct 7, 2019)

Christine.G said:


> All of the puppies look great! Gosh the black looks sooooo soft....
> I am not a home groomer but would like Daisy to be cut to 1/2" all over. What blade size is that? You home groomers speak a different language!!!!!
> Poodle penalty tax:
> View attachment 492453


Hi I am a professional groomer to have a1/2 inch cut you would use a 30 blade with a 1/2 inch guide Combe attachment you could also use a 10 blade with attachment if you don’t have a 30 blade I hope this helps


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Real question here. 

I know that the single detachable blades can be used with guide combs as you described. 
I also know that the single detachable blades can be bought in many lengths and those can vary by maker. 
I have thought that the 3(F) is the longest blade typically available. Wahl's 3F is listed as 10mm but Oster calls theirs 1/2". 

Does it make a difference using a longer blade with no comb vs a short blade with a comb if the cut length will be essentially the same? Or is it? 

My personal experience is with the 5 in 1 so I learn from folks who have the experience with the sdb's.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> Bobby’s first professional groom since last summer. It was sure nice to have someone else do it


Bobby looks great. A few weeks back, Happy had her first professional groom. Hands down, the best part was the absence of back pain - my back that is.


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Along with bree94's info, this photo might help you visualize the length. This chart is illustrating the length of some of the single detachable blades that would be changed out for each different length.
> View attachment 492469
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! The chart is so helpful. I'm printing it out for reference. I think your baby looks great and such a cute head turn. Just like a model


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

Joolz said:


> Hi I am a professional groomer to have a1/2 inch cut you would use a 30 blade with a 1/2 inch guide Combe attachment you could also use a 10 blade with attachment if you don’t have a 30 blade I hope this helps


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Joolz (Oct 7, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> Real question here.
> 
> I know that the single detachable blades can be used with guide combs as you described.
> I also know that the single detachable blades can be bought in many lengths and those can vary by maker.
> ...


You will get the same length I just feel the guide combs are especially an easier option for a home groomer to get a more even coat as it lifts the coat as you cut just take it slow and let the clippers do the work for you


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Joolz said:


> You will get the same length I just feel the guide combs are especially an easier option for a home groomer to get a more even coat as it lifts the coat as you cut just take it slow and let the clippers do the work for you


Thanks, this is good to know!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Here's Elroy in his latest summer cut! #7 blade all over, #5 blade on the legs, scissored top knot, ears, and tail. FF & Sanitary shaved with a #30 blade.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Love seeing all the poodles in their summer grooms. Gorgeous.



Basil_the_Spoo said:


> We were in a Miami pattern down to a 40 blade on skin about 3 weeks ago (pick below). Her body is 1/4 inch long now.
> 
> We're in a season of needing low maintenance grooming so i'm going short on her for the both of us.


Wow, that's awful short.

I'm in the middle of putting Babykins in a pony miami bikini - we're going down to a #10. I am keeping her mane but that will be shortened. I'm thinking of clipping her ears very short to help keep her cool. She gets so hot once the temps get above 70 degrees F and today it's in the 90's.

Theo will be in a short German - his groom day is tomorrow.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Joey just got home from getting his summer cut. Both of my poodle boys are ready for the season! 😍


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

He looks so grown up!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Awwwe!! He's soooo cute! 😍


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Gorgeous! These boys have fabulous topknots - perfect non-flopping texture. 

Joey looks to be about the same length as Ty - floofy without being too long. And his ears are fantastic! Such long leathers, which is how they're supposed to be. (My rescue mini Sully had short high-flying ears - long hair hid them.)

Here's to continued easy coat change. 🤞


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Joey’s topknot is pretty big but I love it! Yes, our boys do have really good hair. Bobby’s can get to a pretty decent size but it does eventually flop as he has a bit of a softer texture. I feel like Joey could grow a gigantic, forever topknot!🤣


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Kukla on May 18, 2022









After his grooming appointment on May 19, 2022


















I always have his groomer clip him short so his summer clip is really his year round clip


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Here's Elroy in his latest summer cut! #7 blade all over, #5 blade on the legs, scissored top knot, ears, and tail. FF & Sanitary shaved with a #30 blade.
> View attachment 492618
> 
> View attachment 492617
> ...


Elroy is such a looker


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

Miki said:


> Gorgeous! These boys have fabulous topknots - perfect non-flopping texture.
> 
> Joey looks to be about the same length as Ty - floofy without being too long. And his ears are fantastic! Such long leathers, which is how they're supposed to be. (My rescue mini Sully had short high-flying ears - long hair hid them.)
> 
> Here's to continued easy coat change. 🤞


When I bath and dry Daisy, I put mousse in her topknot! It helps make the hair a bit stiffer and holds shape better. And I use my mousse! She smells good


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Christine.G said:


> Elroy is such a looker


Thank you!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

This thread is full of fabulous looks! I finally took some photos of Misha's current style today. It's fairly basic but I've gone back to blended ears. He hasn't had them since he was a puppy. They've finally grown out enough that I can have them seamlessly blended. The body is clipped with a 3/8" guard comb.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I love Misha’s topknot and ears! What a beautiful job of grooming! He is one handsome poodle boy!


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> This thread is full of fabulous looks! I finally took some photos of Misha's current style today. It's fairly basic but I've gone back to blended ears. He hasn't had them since he was a puppy. They've finally grown out enough that I can have them seamlessly blended. The body is clipped with a 3/8" guard comb.
> 
> View attachment 492673
> 
> View attachment 492672


Gorgeous!!!! Body is 3/8" - are legs the same???


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Christine.G said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Body is 3/8" - are legs the same???


Thank you! They are essentially the same. I used the next longer comb, but I did use it in reverse for some areas so I don't think there is much difference in length. Misha's hair is difficult to clip on the legs and I always end up scissoring some spots. But you could either do same length or go a tad longer on the legs. I tend to leave the legs a tad longer because his body grows faster.


----------

